# "Pudding Sonic" loop animation by BlueFox



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2017)

its a simple animation transforming Sonic into a... pudding '-'   'u'


Spoiler: PUDDIIIIIIIING


----------



## SomeGamer (May 6, 2017)

I like that rave grass.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 6, 2017)

Heh, I like it! Good job.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Heh, I like it! Good job.


thank you dude ^^


----------



## smileyhead (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> thank you dude ^^


This is so hypnotizing, I can stare at it all daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajv stil ylzqlutv,61&96


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



hahaha lmao i was thinking about that XD



Dionicio3 said:


> This is so hypnotizing, I can stare at it all daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajv stil ylzqlutv,61&96


lolwut? why?


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 6, 2017)

So cool!


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> So cool!


thank you ^^


----------



## Fyrus (May 6, 2017)

Spoiler


----------

